# Reputable Friesian Breeders??



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello again!! 

I have decided to go ahead with the Friesian thing. A friend has offered to keep Denny for me for next to nothing, in exchange for being able to ride him.. so YAY!!! 
I am not looking to buy until the summer, but it's never too early to start looking, right?? 
So I guess I'm on the hunt!! I am looking in Canada and the States, as long as trasport and import fees aren't rediculous. Now, if I were to buy outside of BC and Alberta, I might buy sight-unseen. So of course I need help finding a good breeder. My dad (bless him) has said that if I find one I'm really interested in, we might make a weekend trip down to see if if it's in the States, but that is not a guarantee at this time and I'd really like to have a good idea about it beforehand... 

Specs: 

Age: Would prefer a weanling (if transport not a problem) or yearling. 
Height: prefer around the 16hh mark. (mature to) 
Sex: Any. 
Use: Will be used for riding rather than driving. Dressage, perhaps some jumping, tricks.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I recomend Sue of Legacy Friesians


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Horrible, horrible website, but the Vanderploegs really know their business. Two American stallions are going through approval testing this year, and they were both bred by the Vanderploegs. They also bred the approved stallion Doaitsen. They are located in Michigan. Vanderploeg Friesians

Also, I have to give a shout to the people who sold me MY horse  Jeannine is a very knowledgeable breeder, and her father works with the babies every day, so I didn't get a half-wild weanling. They are in Virginia. Tanbark Acres


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sara!!! Too Cool!!!!
I was actually admiring a video of the Tanbark foals yesterday!! It was a video of "Chip" (I think?) and he was amazing - 10 weeks old and already loading, clipping, tying like a pro. I was very very impressed. Then I clicked on the link to see more videos and saw your little guy!! What a mover!!!!! I am DEFINITELY interested in buying from them - would you go through them again??

I will look up Legacy Friesians and the Vanderplongs (sp??) as well


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Sara!!! Too Cool!!!!
> I was actually admiring a video of the Tanbark foals yesterday!! It was a video of "Chip" (I think?) and he was amazing - 10 weeks old and already loading, clipping, tying like a pro. I was very very impressed. Then I clicked on the link to see more videos and saw your little guy!! What a mover!!!!! I am DEFINITELY interested in buying from them - would you go through them again??
> 
> I will look up Legacy Friesians and the Vanderplongs (sp??) as well


Haha, its actually interesting you brought up Chip: at the end of that video you saw him trotting around with his mom. That is exactly the kind of movement I would NOT look for in a future dressage horse: he is very high-stepping and hollow without a lot of reach. His dam, Dahlia, is an AMAZING driving horse. Fortunately, his new owner is interested in saddle seat and driving, so I think they are a good match.

I would definitely buy from Tanbark Acres again, I had a very good experience. They have very few foals every year (2 or 3) so all of the youngsters are handled extensively, just like in the video. They were also good to deal with on the financial side of things: the in-vitro sales contract was very clear. They should be having two foals this May, if all goes well. Neither one is sold as of yet. I'm very interested to see how Corriander's foal turns out, as it will be a full sibling to my horse


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I look for places that have affilates or partners in the Netherlands, or other such relationships. Such would be:

Friesians4USA in Virgina (The Simonetti's are long time board members of the FHANA...however, they are looking to sell off and retire)
Anneke's Friesians in Texas (but she lists outside horses from everywhere)
Legacy Friesians in Oregon
Signature Friesians in Kansas
Old Corner Stables in North Carolina
Wish Upon a Ster in Maryland
Excalibur Friesians in California


The above I've talked with and know a bit about. Here are a few I've no dealings with:


Dragstra Stables in North Carolina
Leyendekker Friesians in California (one of the founding members for Friesians in North America...had one of my favourite stallions, Laes) 
Dutch Horse Friend in California
Zylstra Friesians in California
Sea Chanty Farm in Maine

The best places to look, however, is breeders with long time standing with the KFPA/FHANA...major players in the Friesian world! Some (who have websites) would be:

Friesian Dreams Farm in Wisconsin
Friesins of Majesty in Vermont
Knapp Friesians in Oregon (affiliated w/ Friesian Spectacular and former home of the amazing Clay Maier)
Martindale Friesian Farm in Indiana
Spearmint Rhino Friesian Ranch in California (they are privately offering up practically all their stock and have some amazing deals! Including their 3 Approved Stallions!:shock
Black Horse Valley Ranch in California (I want him!!:shock


Another place I can recommend (second hand...I know a woman who bought her foal in-utero here and trains here) is Leeandra at Legacy Stables in Maryland. Her new website is forthcoming (they just bought their own farm). Leeandra is a reputable breeder and trainer of Baroque and Gaited horses, with the biggest focus being Friesians.

Did I give you enough options?! :wink: Heh...

If you're looking at buying in the states, NOW's the time to buy. Prices are ridiculous for Friesians right now. Especially from private homes! My gosh! Granted, you would need a good eye to buy via this method, but the prices are crazy! Established breeders, trainers, importers are still fetching the same price for their horses, of course.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I would also add JRB Friesians. I have not dealt with them before, but they do breed some nice horses (and Warlanders too, if you are interested in looking at that cross...love this little guy http://www.jrbfriesians.com/Pages/honor_bright.htm). Also, they are a little closer to your neck of the woods.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Canadian breeders*

I don't know much about Friesians in Canada. I'd contact the Candadian Friesian Society, though most of the horses/farms there are FPZV (not my area of concern). 

Some Canadian breeders I "know" about are:
Witteven Friesians (the largest)
Bonnie View
Endymion Farm
the above are FHANA, these I'm not sure?
Black Reign
Spruce View
Friesian Ranch (the largest breeder for Arabo Friesians...first imported stallion in NA is there)


Some I don't know are:
Black Pearl Classic
House of Friesians (but they have some really good programs going!)
Kennettas (I'm not sure if they are related to here Vanderkooi Friesian Horses??)
Whispering Hills (I "know" their FPZV approved stallion Donius)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

*sigh*...looking at all the horses makes me wish I could afford to board another one.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys are AWESOME!!!

Now, when you say prices are insane... they're insanely low??? Where do I look for a private owner?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You guys are AWESOME!!!
> 
> Now, when you say prices are insane... they're insanely low??? Where do I look for a private owner?


Heck, yeah!! The economy in the states is AWFUL (recession much?:shock. You can find trained geldings for yearling price! Out of curiousity what is your price range, ball park it? 

Private owners would be generic places like dreamhorse, equine, agdirect, horseville, horsetopia, equinenow, equine hits, warmbloods-for-sale et cetera...

I'm actually hit by this bad economy too. :-( I've been looking for a forever home for TJ, by private treaty w/contract & 1st Right of Refusal. His price is weanling price to a hand picked home. *sigh* Sue at Legacy Friesians has him listed for me on her "Other Horses For Sale Page". There's pictures of him in "my barn". You can also find history, pictures and video of him here:

Message Board - Tjitse *jumping*


Message Board - Tjitse *under saddle*


Message Board - HAIR!

Message Board - Login

However I'm in no hurry to see him go. It's just how it is. :-(  :-(


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's say, for argument sake, my price range is up to $15,000.
I would pay that for an OUTSTANDING weanling/yearling, and a nice 2y/o.
If I were looking at an older horse, I think i would expect to pay more.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PS - I love your guy!!


----------



## annika (Feb 17, 2009)

*Legacy Friesians - filly named Cerah*

I also highly recommend Legacy Friesians- I bought a friesian from them myself.
You can tell they really care about the breed because their website is so packed with information to help people learn.

Look at their stallion page where you can look at the breeding values from every stallion in the USA plus the top stallions in Holland:
FPS approved stallions available in the USA

Here they have all the new rankings of the top performing stallions based on offspring
KFPS Breeding Values Dec 2008

Here they have helpful articles on the friesian breed
About the Friesian Breed


Plus look at the filly Cerah, she's by Jasper 366, the #2 ranked stallion for only $10,000, in Seattle WA. Isn't that close to you?
Cerah
She's really something! It seems like they update their website almost every day with something new.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, Annika, I have my eye on Cerah. She's the one that caught my eye right off the bat 
Thank you for your input, it's great to hear from people that have dealt with them.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, with the way the economy is effecting folks down here, you could get a nice, green-broke young horse for 15k (or, as Mirror said, an older horse from a private owner). There are definitely deals to be had, you just have to be ready to move quickly on them. I've seen prices in this area come down 5-10k in the last year or so, its been pretty dramatic :shock:

For a baby, I think you can find a really nice one for well under 15...I'm not sure I would ever have gone that high, even when the market was GOOD several years ago. There is so much risk involved in growing a horse to adulthood. Colts will generally be cheaper than fillies. Some people also raise the price for youngsters that were 1st premie or champion at their foal keuring, which I think is utter hogwash. 

The only horses I haven't seen effected by the economy are those with a higher amount of training (say, 2nd or 3rd level dressage and up). You will still pay top dollar for a trained dressage horse or a well-bred, productive broodmare.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Good luck! aybe someday I'll get my own Friesian....


----------



## annika (Feb 17, 2009)

*amazing deal*

There is an amazing deal on a pregnant mare who is a good trail riding horse for $12,000
Horses that are For Sale By Owner
Look for Ilske (the photo is of a trail ride in the water) 
If you ever wanted a friesian, with the economy so bad- now is the time to get one.


----------



## EmmaChai (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my clients got her horse from ( Friesians of Majesty - Quality Friesian horses bred for conformation, temperament, and performance )
Friesians of Majesty. He is a great Gelding even lets her little kids (who are under 5) ride him.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't see anyone suggest the Friesian Connection.

They have Mintse 384 Sport *Drools*

Welcome to the Friesian Connection - Sale Horses and Breeding

And one day I'll own a Nanning baby.
Nanning 374


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rissa said:


> And one day I'll own a Nanning baby.
> Nanning 374


I hear yah...He's my favourite, too!! Or Olof, cuz he produces some hot geldings! Heh! :lol: For now, though, I'm happy with my Jillis x Oege "baby"!!!

Anywho...Here's to hoping for Nanning's speedy recover and getting out of CEM quarantine!! :shock: Poor guy!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mintse is stunning to watch, but I'll tell ya....I don't know if I will EVER be athletic enough to sit a horse that moves like that! :lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> I hear yah...He's my favourite, too!! Or Olof, cuz he produces some hot geldings! Heh! :lol: For now, though, I'm happy with my Jillis x Oege "baby"!!!
> 
> Anywho...Here's to hoping for Nanning's speedy recover and getting out of CEM quarantine!! :shock: Poor guy!!


Oh gosh, I know! When I read about that I was really shocked. I hope he gets well soon. Did you see those photos of him on Mackinac Island? Gosh, I'd love to LIVE on that island. What am amazing boy.

Are you talking about this Oege? Oege Friesian

Oege 276? What an amazing horse he was. Emily Jewel of Trails End, where Keegan is has a filly. Her grand sire is Oege 276. She is such a love. Cute too.

She's almost two. 












Sara said:


> Mintse is stunning to watch, but I'll tell ya....I don't know if I will EVER be athletic enough to sit a horse that moves like that! :lol:


Isn't he beautiful? I hear he's REALLY really hot though. Hard to control and handle. I love all his mane. What a beautiful stallion!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rissa said:


> Oh gosh, I know! When I read about that I was really shocked. I hope he gets well soon. Did you see those photos of him on Mackinac Island? Gosh, I'd love to LIVE on that island. What am amazing boy.
> 
> Are you talking about this Oege? Oege Friesian
> 
> Oege 276? What an amazing horse he was. !


 
There's only one KFPS Oege 267 Pref! :wink:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is true, lol.







Although I've heard of another horse with a very similar name. I wish I could think of him.


----------



## EquiSea Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

You might want to check out our website. We are in VA, near Williamsburg, if you are in the neighborhood. EquiSea Farms Arabian, Friesian Horses, breeding Llamas, Art

We breed Friesians, black Egyptian Arabians and llamas (great companions for horses).


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Friesian dreams in WI is a really nice facility Anne 340 is amazing. They are right by my house so I get to see the horse outside and wish all the time haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a really old thread you guys


----------



## EquiSea Farms (Apr 22, 2011)

drafteventer:

Yes, understood the thread is old, but outside folks doing searches on related issues "refind" them. In fact that is how I found this old thread in the first place.

Yes Anne 340 is a beautiful stallion. Have not seen him in person though.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Price?*

I hope you understand that a good, young, and from a breeder yearling or weanling is at least 7k. I mean I also reccomend Legacy Friesians and they have a few yearlings available


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about them, but this breeder is in Ontario just down the road from my husband's parents' house. The horses are sometimes visible from the road and I've been guilty of sitting and watching them. They're lovely...

Kettle Creek Friesians, Ontario


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am well aware. This thread is quite old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

